# R33 GTR Brake Reservoir Cap



## Matty'GTR (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, 

I'm after a spare brake reservoir cap for my R33, please pm if you have one for sale.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Matty'GTR (Jan 11, 2005)

Found one from a primera that fits. It***8217;s marked 74470937 on the top.


----------

